# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Lajme ekonomike

## Era1

*Komisioni i Komuniteteve Europiane, 6,8 milionë euro për Shqipërinë*

Këshilli i Ministrave miratoi dje vendimin Për miratimin në parim të marrëveshjes financiare ndërmjet Këshillit të Ministrave të Republikës së Shqipërisë dhe Komisionit të Komuniteteve Europiane, për programin vjetor të veprimit të fqinjësisë Cards 2004. Sipas kësaj marrëveshjeje, ndihma financiare e BE-së në mbështetje të procesit të Stabilizim-Asociimit, përveç programit Cards kombëtar për Shqipërinë, përfshin dhe asistencën që BE-ja u ofron vendeve fqinje nëpërmjet programeve Interreg, të cilat financohen nga Fondi Europian i Zhvillimit Rajonal. Kjo marrëveshje financiare mbulon financimin për vitin 2004, duke vënë në dispozicion për vendet e Ballkanit për të gjitha programet e fqinjësisë shumën prej 15 milonë eurosh. Duke iu referuar ndarjes së fondit të të gjithë programit të fqinjësisë për vitin 2004, Shqipëria përfiton 6,8 milionë euro. Periudha e zbatimit të marrëveshjes financiare fillon me hyrjen në fuqi të kësaj marrëveshjeje dhe përfundon më 31.12.2011. Kjo periudhë zbatimi do të përfshijë dy faza: një fazë operative të zbatimit, e cila do të fillojë në momentin e hyrjes në fuqi të marrëveshjes financiare dhe do të përfundojë në datën 31.12.2009.


*Menaxheri i kërkimit pranë Qendrës Shqiptare për Tregtinë Ndërkombëtare, ACIT, mendon se viti 2005 do të jetë i vështirë nga pikëpamja ekonomike *  

Zgjedhjet janë një faktor shumë i fortë në Shqipëri dhe ato do të kenë një ndikim gjithashtu të fortë. Ky është mendimi i Selami Xhepës, menaxher i kërkimit pranë Qendrës Shqiptare për Tregtinë Ndërkombëtare, ACIT. Xhepa është pesimist, përsa i përket gjendjes ekonomike të vitit të ardhshëm. Ai mendon se përveç zgjedhjeve, janë edhe shumë faktorë të tjerë negativë. Natyrisht, jemi një ekonomi e vogël dhe e menaxhueshme. Ne nuk mund të presim kataklizma, thotë Xhepa, i cili i përjashton skenarët më të këqinj, megjithëse mendon se gjendemi para një viti të vështirë. Kur flasim për rritjen ekonomike në kushtet kur nuk i kemi të gjitha të dhënat, detyrohemi të flasim në përgjithësi dhe jo konkretisht. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me objektivin e rritjes ekonomike prej 6 %, e cila është kthyer në një lojë kungulleshkash: jo gjashtë, por sa!
Përsa i përket problemit të zgjedhjeve, edhe ministri i Financave, Arben Malaj, thotë se vitin e ardhshëm do të shohim nëse administrata publike do të jetë në gjendje të përballet me presionin e politikës. Malaj pranon se zgjedhjet përbajnë një kosto që do ta paguajnë të gjithë dhe, para së gjithash, bizneset. 
Xhepa, nga ana e tij, rendit konsumin si faktorin më problematik për vitin e ardhshëm. Investimet pritet të jenë të bollshme, por ekonomia shqiptare është ende e orientuar nga konsumi, thotë ai, duke iu referuar të dhënave të INSTAT-it, që e paraqesin konsumin final në masën 68 % të PBB-së dhe konsumin e popullatës në masën 58 % të PBB-së. Konsumi i popullatës pritet të hasë probleme fillimisht në faktin se rritja e pagave buxhetore dhe pensioneve është e programuar shumë ulët, ndërsa leku i fortë ul vlerën e të ardhurave nga emigrantët. Ulja e konsumit të popullatës është vërejtur gjatë këtij viti edhe në importet, të cilat janë ftohur. 
Faktorë të tjerë problematikë për vitin e ardhshëm janë sektori i ndërtimit që rrezikon të mbetet pa punë, si pasojë e mungesës së lejeve të ndërtimit, si dhe sektori i bujqësisë që prej kohësh po zhvillohet ngadalë, si pasojë e mungesës së politikave shtetërore. Ndonëse shifrat zyrtare të turizmit gjatë këtij viti janë shumë optimiste, situata që u pa në bregdet gjatë verës ishte në fakt shumë negative. Për më tepër, turizmi është fusha e parë që preket nga rënia e konsumit të popullatës. 


*Ngjarjet më të rëndësishme ekonomike që pritet të ndodhin në vitin 2005*

*Pozitive*
· Investimet buxhetore programohen në masën 50 miliardë lekë (400 milionë euro), shifra më e lartë në histori dhe që, për më tepër, pritet të realizohet për shkak të zgjedhjeve.
· Raiffaisen Bank ka deklaruar se dëshiron të akordojë deri në 150 milionë euro kredi për vitin 2005, gjë që përbën një dyfishim të kredisë së re për ekonominë. BSH-ja programon rritje të kreditimit në masën 68 %. 
· Termocentrali i Vlorës si dhe naftësjellësi AMBO pritet të sjellin investime të rëndësishme. 
· Është programuar privatizimi i Albtelekom dhe ARMO, dy kompanitë e fundit me rëndësi strategjike për vendin. 
· Sektori i industrisë pritet të ketë rritje të fortë të furnizuar nga energjia elektrike, çimentoja dhe hekuri për eksport si dhe fillimin e punës në disa miniera të dhëna me koncesion.

*Negative*  · 
Sektori i bujqësisë programohet të ketë një rritje të zakonshme, ende larg shfrytëzimit të resurseve ekzistuese. Situata bëhet edhe më problematike për faktin se gjatë këtij viti, rritja e sektorit të bujqësisë ishte vetëm 3 %, ndërsa disa produkte të rëndësishme si mishi, qumështi dhe vezët kanë arritur në fazën e ngopjes së tregut
· Sektori i ndërtimit pritet të vuajë plotësisht pasojat e numrit të vogël të lejeve të ndërtimit, (67 % më pak gjatë gjatëmujorit të parë të këtij viti), ndërsa disa kompani mund të përfitojnë nga investimet e pritshme të qeverisë për rrugë në gjashtëmujorin e parë. 
· Konsumi pritet të jetë në nivele të përmbajtura. Konsumi rezulton i ulët edhe gjatë vitit 2004, (rënia e fortë e importeve), që gjë vjen kryesisht nga ulja e aftësisë paguese të popullatës. (Forcimi i lekut ka ulur përfitimet e shqiptarëve nga remitancat e emigrantëve).

----------


## Era1

*Interest e kredive të Bankës Kombëtare të Shqipërisë në vitet 1929  1938, më të lartat në Europë*  


 Banka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë gjatë viteve 1929  1938 ka dhënë kredi me një interes tepër të lartë. Normat e interesit kanë qenë ndër më të lartat në Europë. Në vitin 1929 norma e interesit të kredive të dhëna ka qenë rreth 9%, normë kjo që erdhi në rënie deri në vitin 1938 ku norma e interesit arriti në 6%. Por krahasuar me vendet e Europës këto kanë qenë normat më të larta të interesit të aplikuara nga bankat për kreditë. Në këto vende normat e interesit të kredive varionin nga 2.5  7%. Veprimatria e Bankës Kombëtare të Shqipërisë rezultoi fitimprurëse, megjithse ajo e mbajti masën e kreditimit nën nivelin real të nevojave të ekonomisë shqitpre. Fitimi i saj u bë i mundur jo vetëm nga normat e larta të interesit të kredive por edhe për shkak të komisioneve të larta që banka merrte për shitblerjen e valutave të huaja.
Fitimet e realizuara nga Banka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë, në pjesën më të madhe të tyre, kanë shkuar në favor të aksionerëve të bankës dhe shumë pak në favor të Shtetit Shqiptar. Kështu gjatë vitit 1929 shuma e dhënë shtetit shqiptar ka qenë 10% e fitimit neto, ndërkohë që në vendet e rajoni shuma e dhënë shtetit arrinte edhe deri në 77% të fitimit neto. 
Pas prillit 1939, nisi një konkurrencë e madhe mes grupeve të ndryshme bankare të pranishme në Shqipëri, për zotërimin e sistemit të kreditit. Kjo luftë u zhvillua në tre drejtime kryese; zgjerimi i rrjetit bankar, tërheqja e depozitave bankare, shpërndarja e kreditit bankar. 
Banka Kombëtare e Shqipërisë synonte rritjen e numrit të degëve dhe të agjencive në qendrat më të zhvilluara dhe të populluara ndërkohë që pesha e saj në sistemin bankar ra ndjeshëm si rezultat i fuqizimit të Banka e Napolit  Shqipëri.
Banka e Napolit, e cila që në vitin 1937 qe tepër aktive në tregun shqiptar të kreditit, thithi Bankën Bujqësore të Shtetit, dhe fitoi kështu monopolin e kreditit bujqësor.

----------


## Era1

*Banka austriake Raiffeisen Zentralbank (RZB) merr çmimin Banka më e mirë tregtaro-financiare në Evropën Qendrore. Revista ekonomike amerikane Global Finance e rendit atë si njëra nga Bankat më të mira tregtare dhe të eksporteve financiare në botë për vitin 2004*.

Revista ekonomike amerikane Global Finance me rastin e dhënies së çmimeve vjetore për bankat më të mira financiare e tregtare të botës, e rendit atë në më të mirat në këtë sektor. Banka qendrore e Austrisë Raiffeisen Zentralbank Österreich AG (RZB) dhe bankat e rrjetit të saj në Evropën Qendrore e Lindore, u vlerësuan me çmimin Best Trade Finance Bank in Central and Eastern Europe ose në shqip Banka më e mirë tregtare e financiare në Evropën Qendrore e Lindore. Eksportet financiare e tregtare janë njëra nga veprimtaritë kyçe të këtij koncerni. Ne në këtë lloj aktiviteti bankar pretendojmë kualitet, dhe jemi të njohur për ekpertizë dhe orientim të saktë për klientët tanë. Vlerësimi që na bëhet nga Global Finance sigurisht që na gëzon shumë, thotë Herbert Stepic, zëvendësdrejtor i përgjithshëm i RZB, i cili përgjigjet për financimet tregtare dhe tregun e huaj. Çmimet do të publikohen në numrin e ardhshëm të kësaj reviste. Në vlerësimet e revistës amerikane për Global Winner u rendit edhe Citigroup, i cili gjithashtu mori edhe çmimin për Amerikën Veriore dhe Jugore. Trofeun për kontinentin aziatik e mori koncerni bankarbritanik HSBC, dhe për Evropën Perëndimore Grupi ABN AMRO, Key portfolio investors (investitorët kyç). Fituesit u vlerësuan nga një juri, e cila përbëhej nga redaktorë revistash, analistë të sferave përkatëse, menaxherë të ndërmarrjeve të eksportit dhe ekspertë teknologjie. Kriteret për përzgjedhjen e fituesve, ndër të tjera ishin edhe volumi i transaksioneve, mbulimi i përgjithshëm global, shërbimi ndaj klientëve, përballja e konkurrencës si dhe vënia në jetë e ideve inovative në teknologji. Global Finance ka edhe dy degë të saj në Nju Jork dhe Londër. Revista numëron rreth 300.000 lexues në më shumë se 160 vende të botës. Kjo masë lexuesish përbëhet më së shumti prej vendimmarrësve kresorë të ndërmarrjeve e koncerneve të ndryshme si dhe nga institucionet financiare. Global Finance arrin me këtë shumicën e rreth 8.000 investitorëve kyç, të cilët përbëjnë më shumë se 80 për qind të menaxhimit të të gjitha aseteve profesionale. Banka austriake RZB administron një rrjet prej 14 bankash më të vogla me 700 pika biznesi, si dhe dy përfaqësi në gjithsej 15 tregje të rajonit (ose 15 banka, më shumë se 800 pika tregtare në 16 tregje te rajonit, përfshirë këtu edhe Bankën e Kursimeve të Shqipërisë). Në shtator 2003, revista tjetër amerikane The Banker ia dha çmimin Bankë e vitit bankës austriake RZB në Austri dhe degëve të saj në Bjellorusi, Bosnje Hercegovinë, SerbiMal i Zi dhe në Sllovaki.


*KJO BANKE KA AKTIVITET EDHE NE KOSOVE*

----------


## FIERI1

Ne cilin qytet  apo shtet te Amerikes exportohet "BIRRA TIRANA" a din ndokush te na tregoje????
Sa eshte % ne depozitat e kursimit ne bankat e kursimit ne Kosove sidomos ne Raiffsen Bank ne Prishtine apo diku tjeter, u a di per faleminderit ne pergjigje per keto dy pyetje.

Nano ik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Era1

*Prej dy muajsh, i bllokuar thesari i qarkut të Shkodrës*

Me urdhër të Ministrisë së Financave, që nga mesi i muajit qershor janë kufizuar fondet në thesarin e qarkut të Shkodrës vetëm për dhënie pagash për punonjësit dhe për asnjë shpenzim tjetër, përfshirë shpenzimet për energjinë elektrike, telefon e me rradhë  
 

Institucionet buxhetore në qarkun e Shkodrës janë vënë në vështirësi ekonimike e financiare, pasi dega e thesarit me urdhër të Ministrisë së Financave lëvron vetëm fondin e pagave. Burime nga këshilli i qarkut në Shkodër, pohojnë se kjo ka ndodhur që në mesin e muajit qershor, kur kjo degë është limituar vetëm në dhënien e pagave, ndërsa lëvrimi i fondeve të tjera është pezulluar, duke mos lejuar që institucionet buxhetore të tërheqin fondet e tyre për të kryer veprime të ndryshme, si investime. Po ashtu nuk janë lëvruar as titujt ekzekutivë. Kjo do të thotë se nuk janë kaluar fondet e pagesave të faturave të telefonave, të faturave të energjisë elektrike, të ujësjellësit etj, pasi këto ndërmarrje mbahen nga të ardhurat e faturave që arkëtohen nga ndërmarrjet buxhetore. Dega e buxhetit në Shkodër prej dy javësh ka bllokuar punen e saj, duke lënë pezull me dhjetra tendera të zhvilluara që presin të marrin financimet e nevojshme.
Ka 7 muaj që nuk është mbyllur situacioni i rrethit Shkodër, duke bërë që të mos dihet se sa para kanë kaluar dhe sa të tjera janë rrugës, pasi për këtë nuk të jep askush përgjigje në thesar, shprehen specialistët e këshillit të qarkut në Shkodër. Kjo do të thotë që si këshilli i qarkut, ashtu edhe institucionet e tjera, të mos kenë mundësi të kryejnë asnjë veprim tjetër përveçse të tërheqin para vetëm sa është fondi i pagave, duke mos kryer asnjë veprim tjetër financiar që e njeh ligji.
Në të njëjten kohë ky veprim ka sjellë shumë përplasje ndërmjet institucionave buxhetore dhe atyre që kryejnë investime, siç janë institucionet e pushtetit lokal: bashki, komuna etj, si dhe drejtoritë rajonale. Kjo ka sjellë probleme edhe në shlyerjen e faturave të telefonit, energjisë elektrike, ujit etj nga ana e institucioneve e ndërrmarrjeve buxhetore, pasi nuk janë lëvruar ato që quhen tituj ekzekutivë. Vetëm për Qarkun e Shkodrës, nga mosakordimi i të ardhurave nga kuota e anëtarësisë së njësive vendore, për periudhën deri më 30 qershor, bën që të mos lëvrohet shifra prej 3 milionë e 150 mijë lekë, që është një shumë e konsiderueshme në buxhetin e qarkut. Po kështu janë ndërprerë të gjitha procedurat e mbylljes së kontratave për investimet që janë hartuar deri në fundin e muajit korrik. 
Një tjetër problem që vërehet në këtë periudhë është dhe fakti se njësitë vendore të qarkut, deri më 20 gusht duhet të paraqesin projektbuxhetin e vitit 2006, pasi në të kundërt do të kenë sanksione financiare nga institucioni i prefektit. Për të evituar këtë do të hartohet një projektbuxhet fiktiv, i cili nuk do të jetë në përputhje me nevojat reale të njësive vendore, aq më tepër që dikasteri i financës është sipas programit të partisë që fitoi zgjedhjet parlamenatre, do të ketë detajim dhe strukturim tjetër, thonë në këshillin e qarkut. Sipas specialistëve kjo ka ardhur sepse qeveria nuk ka fonde monetare në qarkullim. Ky është çelësi i këtij ngërçi ekonomik që ka mbërtthuyer institucionet financiare siç është thesari, dhe e keqja është në pushtetin qendror dhe jo në atë vendor të Shkodrës.


Marre nga Gazeta Biznesi

----------


## Era1

*Tatimet, mbaron afati për dividentin*

Sipas deklaratës së Drejtorisë së Tatimeve, nëqoftëse tatimpaguesit nuk e kanë depozituar vendimin e organit vendimmarrës të shoqërisë përsa i përket destinacionit të fitimit pas tatimit në protokollin e Degës Tatimore deri në 31 korrik, atëhere i gjithë ky fitim do të konsiderohet divident për tu shpërndarë dhe do të tatohet me 10 për qind  


Nëqoftëse tatimpaguesit nuk e kanë depozituar vendimin e organit vendimmarrës të shoqërisë, përsa i përket destinacionit të fitimit pas tatimit në protokollin e Degës Tatimore deri në 31 korrik, atëhere i gjithë ky fitim do të konsiderohet divident për tu shpërndarë dhe do të tatohet me 10 për qind.
Po ashtu, çdo zvogëlim kapitali që nuk ka për qëllim mbulimin e humbjeve dhe që nuk përbën kontribut në para të pronarëve do të konsiderohet divident i tatueshëm.
Kjo gjë është deklaruar nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Tatimeve në një deklaratë të lëshuar ditët e fundit. Kjo deklaratë ka ardhur si rezultat i disa paqartësive që janë vërejtur në zbatimin e ligjit të tatimit mbi të ardhurat, të shprehura në disa media të shkruara dhe audiovizive.
Drejtori i Drejtorisë së Mbikqyrjes Operacionale në Drejtorinë e Përgjithshme të Tatimeve, Eduart Gjokutaj, sqaron se: Tatimi në rastet e përmendura më sipër duhet të mbahet në burim dhe derdhet nga shoqëria në favor të Degës Tatimore përkatëse brenda 30 ditëve nga data e marrjes së vendimit për zvogëlimin e kapitalit.


Fitimi i pashpërndarë
Sipas deklaratës së Tatimeve, për fitimin e pashpërndarë do të kihet parasysh, se fitimi pas tatimit ka shkuar në favor të kapitalit të shoqërisë. Ky është i vetmi rast që vendimi i asamblesë së ortakëve të shoqërisë duhet shoqëruar me vendim të gjykatës. Kjo pasi sipas ligjit të shoqërive tregtare, quhet ndryshim në statutin e shoqërisë. Këto ndryshime duhet të pasqyrohen në Regjistrin Tregtar. 
Fitimi i pashpërndarë pas tatimit është në zërin e aktiveve të shoqërisë në formën e aktiveve të qëndrueshme e aktiveve qarkulluese. Kjo duhet të provohet nëpërmjet llogarive përkatëse për shtim aktivesh. Në këtë rast mjafton vetëm vendimi i asamblesë së ortakëve të shoqërisë, pa vendim gjykate apo vulë noteriale.
Fitimi pas tatimit mund të shpërndahet ndërmjet ortakëve të shoqërisë (ose aksionerëve në rastin e shoqërive anonime). Në këtë rast llogaritet edhe tatimi mbi fitimin e shpërndarë. Edhe në këtë rast mjafton vetëm vendimi i asamblesë së ortakëve të shoqërisë, pa vendim gjykate apo vulë noteriale.
Një rast tjetër fitimi të pashpërndarë është kur nga konstatimet e posteve të bilanceve shuma e fitimit të pashpërndarë për ushtrime të mëparshme gjendet e pasqyruar në pasiv të bilancit. Përsëri në këtë rast mjafton vetëm vendimi i asamblesë së ortakëve të shoqërisë, pa vendim gjykate, apo vulë noteriale.


Ska nevojë për vulë noteriale
Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Tatimeve saktëson se për të gjitha këto raste duhet pasur parasysh se vendimi i Asamblesë së Ortakëve është një vendim i autoritetit suprem të shoqërisë. Këto akte nuk kanë nevojë të provohet nga një vulë noteriale, pasi me këtë logjikë duhet të noterizohej çdo dokument apo akt që nxjerr kjo asamble. Detyrimi për noterizim ekziston vetëm për aktet që duhet të depozitohen në regjistrin tregtar. Ligji "Për Shoqëritë tregtare" dhe Ligji "Për noterinë", nëse shihen me kujdes, e bëjnë të panevojshme procesin e noterizimit për aktet që nuk duhet të depozitohen në regjistër tregtar. 
Ky proces ka kosto të mëdha materiale e në kohën e menaxherëve e administratorëve të shoqërive të ndryshme. 



Gazeta Biznesi

----------


## Era1

Rimbursim për taksat e vitit 2005

Komisioni i Ekonomisë i ka aprovuar të dy projektligjet që sjellin si pasojë uljen e rreth 10 milionë dollarëve taksa, që kanë si objektiv biznesin e vogël. Përfaqësues së opozitës e kanë kundërshtuar mënyrën e uljes së taksave, dhe kanë kërkuar që tatimi i thjeshtuar mbi fitimin të ulet në masën 70 për qind  


Të dy projektligjet e propozuar nga qeveria, ai Për tatimin mbi të ardhurat, si dhe ai Për taksat vendore për biznesin e vogël, janë aprovuar nga komisioni i Ekonomisë, duke u miratuar në parim vetëm nga pozita, pasi opozita nuk i ka miratuar. Përfaqësues së opozitës e kanë kundërshtuar mënyrën e uljes së taksave, dhe kanë kërkuar që tatimi i thjeshtuar mbi fitimin të ulet në masën 70%. Ylli Bufi, deputet i PS-së, tha se taksat për biznesin e vogël mund të ulen në masën 70%, por nuk mund të ulen taksat në mes të vitit, pasi preken parashikimet e të ardhurave të bëra në buxhetin e 2005-ës, dhe kjo është shkelje ligjore. Ndërkohë që Florian Mima, zëvendësministër i Financave, e ka argumentuar këtë ndryshim me faktin se është e paligjshme të prekim një periudhë tatimore të ndryshme nga 2005-a, por juridikisht ne jemi të lirë që deri më 31 dhjetor të këtij viti ta prekim tarifën e këtij viti, pa pasur asnjë efekt prapaveprues, pasi pagesat e tatimeve janë thjesht konvencionale. Nenet e të dy projektligjeve shprehen për ulje të taksave të biznesit të vogël dhe deri në përgjysmim të tyre. Taksa e parë që ulet është ajo për biznesin e vogël, kurse taksa tjetër që përgjysmohet, sipas këtij projektligji, është ajo e tatimit mbi të ardhurat. Nga ulja e tatimit të thjeshtuar do të përfitojnë rreth 45 mijë biznese të vogla, detyrimet e të cilëve ndaj buxhetit të shtetit do të përgjysmohen. Lidhur me mungesën e të ardhurave që do të krijohen në buxhet, kryetari i komisionit të Ekonomisë, Edmond Spaho, është shprehur se deficiti në të ardhura nga reduktimi i tarifës është lehtësisht i përballueshëm me të ardhurat shtesë që do të krijohen nga kufizimi i kontrabandës dhe evazionit fiskal në tatime e dogana. Ministria e Financave llogarit që efekti në buxhet nga reduktimi i tatimit të thjeshtuar mbi fitimin të jetë rreth 540 milionë lekë. 
Ulja e taksës vendore për biznesin e vogël do të prekë gjashtëmujorin e dytë të vitit 2005, dhe do të ketë një efekt financiar negativ në të hyrat publike në shifrën e 360 milionë lekëve. Deputeti i PD-së, Aleksandër Biberaj, sqaron se ky efekt realisht është tejkaluar nga realizimi të ardhurave për muajin shtator nga doganat, në shifrën e rreth 1,2 miliardë lekëve. Kryetari i komisionit të Ekonomisë dhe Financave, Spaho, tha se taksa e regjistrimit dhe ajo e tatimit mbi të ardhurat do të përgjysmohen për këtë biznes, duke sjellë një lehtësi prej 10 milionë dollarësh për këtë kategori. 


Tatimorët do ti rimbursojnë bizneset që kanë paguar detyrimet në avancë
Të gjitha bizneset që kanë paguar këstet e tatimit të thjeshtuar në avancë, sipas ndryshimeve të bëra në ligjin Për tatimin mbi të ardhurat, do të mund të rimbursohen për këstin e dytë e të tretë. Sipas projektligjit të ri, të aprovuar dje nga komisioni i Ekonomisë, shkalla tatimore e tatimit të thjeshtuar mbi fitimin për biznesin e vogël, për tremujorin e tretë dhe të katërt të periudhës tatimore 2005 e në vazhdim është 1,5 për qind, dhe jo 3%. Në nenin 2 të tij parashikohet që të gjitha ato subjekte që e kanë shlyer detyrimin ndaj shtetit përpara hyrjes në fuqi të ligjit, do tu mbahet nga pagesa vetëm shuma e përcaktuar me ligj. Kjo do të bëhet nëpërmjet një dokumenti në formë deklarate, të dorëzuar pranë organeve të vetë personit të interesuar. Çdo pagesë, që e tejkalon shumën e taksës së duhur, do të rimbursohet nga administrata tatimore, sipas procedurave të përcaktuara në udhëzimin e ministrit të Financave. Kjo do të thotë se, nëse një përfaqësues i biznesit të vogël e ka bërë pagesën e taksës përpara 1 shtatorit të këtij viti ose 1 korrikut, do të rimbursohet për paratë e mbledhura, duke mbajtur prej tyre vetëm gjysmën e vlerës.


Ligjet hyjnë në fuqi menjëherë
Të dy ligjet për përgjysmimin e taksave do të nisin efektet e tyre më 1 korrik dhe 1 shtator të këtij viti, duke përfshirë edhe ato subjekte që tashmë i kanë paguar detyrimet. Zëvendësministri i Financave, Florian Mima, ka theksuar se pritet që ulja e këtyre taksave ta rrisë ndjeshëm numrin e të punësuarve në këtë biznes, duke qenë se kjo ulje do të sjellë edhe rritje të investimit. Megjithatë, nuk është në dijeni të numrit të bizneseve të vegjël ende të paregjistruar në Shqipëri, por që funksionojnë, edhe pse shprehet me bindje se ka shumë të tillë, përveç 45 mijë të tjerëve që figurojnë të regjistruar në organet e tatimeve. Sipas tij, numri i të punësuarve në sektorin privat arrin në 140 mijë, kurse në sektorin shtetëror numri i të punësuarve shkon në 190 mijë. Mima është shprehur se ky raport shifrash tregon se në vendin tonë ka një treg informal të punës. 




Motivimet e ndryshimeve në ligje:
- rritja e numrit të të punësuarve
- rritje e kapacitetit të të ardhurave për 45 mijë biznese
- rritje e investimit
- rritje e numrit të të regjistruarve
- shmangie e evazionit fiskal


Numri i bizneseve të vegjël 45 mijë 
Numri i të punësuarve në sektorin privat 140 mijë
Numri i të punësuarve në sektorin shtetëor 190 mijë
Të ardhurat që kursen biznesi i vogël 10 milionë dollarë


Bufi: Taksat nuk mund të ulen në mesin e vitit fiskal
Taksat për biznesin e vogël mund të ulen në masën 70%, por nuk mund të ulen taksat në mes të vitit, pasi preken parashikimet e të ardhurave të bëra në buxhetin e 2005; dhe kjo është shkelje ligjore. Mënyra e procedimit është e kundërligjshme, dhe kjo do të sjellë edhe probleme të mëdha në buxhetet e pushtetit lokal. Gjithashtu, këto janë dy ligje që kanë efekte prapavepruese për vitin fiskal, në të cilin jemi. Kjo nuk është vetëm pika e vetme, në të cilën ne mbështetemi, por e rëndësishme është se cënohet autonomia financiare e pushtetit lokal. Kjo do të thotë kthim mbrapa në kohë, pasi gjithë këto vite është kryer një proces i tërë decentralizimi. 


Mima: Ulja e taksave e rrit numrin e të punësuarve 
Ulja e këtyre taksave do ta rrisë ndjeshëm numrin e të punësuarve në këtë biznes, duke qenë se kjo ulje do të sjellë edhe rritje të investimit. Megjithatë, nuk është në dijeni të numrit të bizneseve të vegjël, ende të paregjistruar në Shqipëri, por që funksionojnë, edhe pse shprehet me bindje se ka shumë të tillë, përveç 45 mijë të tjerëve që figurojnë të regjistruar në organet e tatimeve. Sipas tij, numri i të punësuarve në sektorin privat arrin në 140 mijë, kurse në sektorin shtetëror numri i të punësuarve shkon në 190 mijë. Mima është shprehur se ky raport shifrash tregon se në vendin tonë ka një treg informal të punës. Megjithatë, ky raport do të pësojë ndryshime, në favor të numrit të të punësuarve, sepse qeveria e re vazhdon të këmbëngulë që ulja e taksave të biznesit të vogël do të sjellë një rritje të konsiderueshme të numrit të të punësuarve.


Marre nga Gazeta Biznesi

----------


## Era1

Shqipëria ndonëse është vendi më i varfër në Evropë, ka “luksin” të ketë nivele të larta të çmimit të karburanteve, duke ua kaluar jo vetëm disa vendeve ballkanike, por edhe atyre evropiane. Nga një krahasim që i është bërë çmimit ndërkombëtarë të karburanteve, rezulton se çmimi i karburanteve në Shqipëri është më i lartë se në Kosovë, Serbi, Mal të Zi, Greqi, Bosnje, Maqedoni etj. Por Shqipëria ua kalon sa i përket çmimit të karburanteve edhe mjaft vendeve evropiane anëtare të BE-së si Spanja, Luksemburgu, Sllovenia, Polonia, Çekia, etj. Rritja e taksimit për karburantet që rekomandohet nga BERZH-i në kuadër të reformës në sektorin rrugor, pritet të shënojë në nivel të ri çmimi karburanti, i cili sigurisht që do të jetë “më i kripur” sesa ky që është aktualisht. 
Në Shqipëri aplikohet një sistem akcize mbi cmimin, që gjë ka bërë të ndjehet dukshëm efekti i rritjes së cmimit të karburantit në tregun vendas. E vetmja masë lehtësuese është që kjo akcize nuk ndryshon vetëm kur cmimi i blerjes nga tregtarët shqiptar arrin 500 dollarë për ton. Mbi këtë cmim akciza aplikohet në nivelin e 27 lekë për litër.
Në të vërtetë i vetmi që del me fitim në të gjithë këtë situatë kur cmimet e naftës kanë kapur majat, është shteti shqiptar, për shkk të të ardhurave plus që ai arkëton falë mënyrës së aplikimit të akcizës. Dhe nëse sot me këto nivele Shqipëria ka një cmim të lartë të karburanteve, propozimi për t’i rritur edhe më tej taskat do të ishte gati fatal. Thuajse në të gjitha raportet e Bankës së Shqipërisë është vënë në dukje ndikimi negativ që ka patur në ekonmi rritje e karburanteve, ndonëse e amortizuar në një farë mase nga pozitat e forta të Lekut ndaj dollarit amerikan.

----------


## FIERI1

Asnje rresht nuk eshte thurur ose dedikuar per investimin gjigand qe do ta kthej qytetin e Fierit ne qytet Industrial, ketej e tutje Fieri do te jete motorri i ekonomise shqiptare, pra investimi madhor i ndertimit te TEC-it dhe Qendra e perpunimit dhe shperndarjes se gazit per krejt Shqiperine etnike dhe ballkanin dhe pse jo te Evropes do te mbylli njehere e mire plagen qe ka pllakosur kombin shqiptar ne ballkan ne sektorin energjetik. Investimi astronomik qe do te vihet ne jete seafermi do te zbusi farferine, dhe do ti tregoje erresires se erdhi koha per te emigruar diku tjeter...

Zoti e bekofte kombin Shqiptar
Atdhe i dashur te lashe me zemer te plasur

----------


## Era1

Oltion Rrumbullaku, analist ekonomie, pedagog, Fakulteti Ekonomik, Tiranë 

*“Tronditet tregu dhe konkurrenca e lirë”* 


Oltion Rrumbullaku

“Amendamenti “Lesi”, përveç problemeve juridike, ka edhe ndërhyrje në veprimtarinë ekonomike që mund të ushtrojnë subjekte të caktuara. Aktiviteti i mediave në Shqipëri, si vizive dhe atyre të shkruara, ka pasur luhatje gjatë 10 viteve të fundit. Gjithsesi, pranohet nga të gjithë që cilësia e medieve, në përgjithësi, ka ardhur në rritje dhe për këtë, pa diskutim, një ndikim të rëndësishëm kanë pasur edhe pronarët e mediave përkatëse. Në rastet kur një gazetë apo televizion është pjesë e një numri të konsiderueshëm biznesesh me pronarë të përbashkët, krijohen kushtet për jetëgjatësi ekonomike të mediumeve përkatëse, duke ndikuar drejtpërdrejt në cilësinë e tyre, përmirësimin e profesionalizmit dhe mbajtjen e një politike editorialiste të qëndrueshme, në përputhje me interesat publike. Tregu i medias, përgjithësisht, është i formuar dhe aktorët e suksesshëm të këtij tregu njihen nga të gjithë dhe zënë pjesën që i takon. Ky amendament duket sikur kërkon të tronditë këtë treg të qëndrueshëm e të shërbejë për ndërrimin e aktorëve kryesorë në media. Suksesi i arritur me konkurrencë të hapur është suksesi i vërtetë ekonomik dhe çdo përpjekje për të dëmtuar këtë konkurrencë është tronditje për demokracinë.

Nga Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## FIERI1

Ne vendet qe jetoni jashte territorit Shqiptar a u ka ndodhur te shikoni produkte Shqiptare te prodhuara ne Shqiperi me "MADE IN ALBANIA" kjo me ndodhi dje ne dyqanin e kepuceve qe quhet "ALDO"  i cili eshte shume dyqani njohur ne Canada. Une kisha dale vetem per shetitje ne Mall ne Toronto nuk kisha planifikuar te blija kepuce por kapa nje pale kepuce qe mu duken interesante dhe po i shikoja dhe po i pelqeja shume ishin me shume cilesi te mire ato lloj kepuce mund ti perdorje tre stinet e vitit pervec veres, dhe duke i pare ne dor me lindi idea te shikoja prej cilit vend vinin, dhe u shokova kur pashe "MADE IN ALBANIA" me gezoi jashte mase dhe sic thashe me lart nuk kisha plan te blija por sapo i pashe qe ato jane prodhim shqiptar nuk u mendova dy here por i bleva kushtuan 59 dollare plus taksa. Me kete veprim mendoj se suportoj produktet e vendit tim mendoj se mund te zbus papunesine ngritjen e ekonomise uljen e varferis krijimin e vende pune te reja e shume e shume te tjera per vendin tim, pra do kisha deshire te degjoj nese keni pasur eksperienca te tilla te shkruani.

Atdhe i dashur te lashe me zemer te plasur

----------


## Myskela

Fieri1 mos  u  habit se  te  gjitha  prodhimet  e 'ALDO shoes ;jan  prodhime shqiptare  dhe  per  me  sakte  qendren e  fabrikes  e  kan  qe prej 7 vjetesh  ne   FIER te  ish uzina e  pambukut.

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Pershendetje..Kush mund te me jap informacione per zhvillimin e ekonomis ne shqiperi.Per prodhimet shqiptare ...per fushat ekonomike qe kan te ardhura...per importet dhe eksportet...dhe cilat jan prodhimet kryesore te tregut shqiptar?...*

----------


## Fiori

*Partnerët strategjikë*


Banka Botërore
Banka Boterore eshte burim ndihmash financiare dhe teknike per vendet ne ndertim, neper Bote. Banka perbehet nga dy institucione te vecanta zhvilluese te cilat jane prone e 184 shteteve pjesmarese - Banka Internacionale per Rindertim dhe Zhvillim _(IBRD: International Bank for Reconstruction and Development)_ dhe Shoqata per Zhvillimin Internacional _(IDA: International Development Association)_. IBRD e perqendron ndihmen ne vendet mesatare ne zhvillim e siper, ndersa IDA perqendrohet ne vendet me te varfra ne Bote. Keto institucione mundesojne borxhe dhe dhurime lekesh kryesisht ne fushat e edukimit, shendetit dhe infrastruktures, komunikimit.



Bashkimi Europian
BE eshte bashkim interqeveritar i 25 shteteve demokratike pjestare. Ky Bashkim eshte konfederata me e madhe ne Bote e formuar nga shtete te pavarura ne vitin 1992 ne baze te Traktatit mbi Bashkimin Europian (Traktati i Maastrichtit). Shume aspekte dhe mardhenie te BE egzistonin dhe para ketij traktati dhe mund te dokumentohen qe nga viti 1951. 
Bashkimi ka: nje treg te perbashket i cili dallohet nga faktoret e tregetise se lire midis shteteve pjesmarrese; monedhen e perbashket e cila mbikqyret nga Banka Qendrore Europiane; Politiken mbi Agrikulturen e Perbashket; Politiken mbi Tregetine e Perbashket; si dhe Politiken mbi Sigurimin e perbashket.



Banka Europiane e Investimeve
Kjo eshte banka e Bashkimit Europian dhe ka per qellim te ndihmoje ne integrimin dhe zhvillimin e balancuar ekonomik dhe social te shteteve pjestare ne BE. Banka drejton fonde te medha te cilat i perdor kundrejt projekteve kapitale te mbikqyrura nga BE. Gjithashtu jep fonde per perberesit financiare te marreveshjeve te ndermara ndaj Politikes mbi zhvillimin dhe kooperimin Europian.



Banka Europiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim
BERZH _(The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development - EBRD)_  u themelua ne 1991, pas renies se komunizmit ne Europen lindore dhe ne momentin kur vendet ish-sovietike kishin nevoje per ndihme ne sektorin privat dhe mjedsin demokratik. Sot BERZH perdor mjete investimi per te ndihmuar ne tregun ekonomik dhe demokratik ne 28 shtete te Europes dhe Azise qendrore.



FMND



GTZ



IDB



KFW



OBT



Organizata për Kooperimin dhe Zhvillimin Ekonomik



Pakti i Stabilitetit



PNUD



USAID

----------


## Qerim

https://www.cia.gov/cia/publications...s/al.html#Econ

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje.

Shikova me lart qe Fiori kishte permendur Partneret Strategjike te ekonomise Shqiptare. Pervec ketyre qe ka thene Fiori, qe kane nje karakter ndihmues ne menyra te ndryshme, po te permend dhe se cfare Shqiperia eshte ne gjendje te beje vete pa ndihmen e te tjereve. 

Eshte per te ardhur keq, por ekonomia Shqiptare akoma eshte nje ekonomi informale ne nje perqindje teper te larte, behet fjale ne mbi 70%. Kjo si rrjedhoje se nje pjese e kosniderushme e te ardhurave vijne nga emigrantet dhe shumica e ketyre te ardhurave vijne ne menyren dore me dore  qe deshmon per nje shkalle te larte informaliteti. Gjithashtu fshataret vendas, shesin prodhimet e tyre bujqesore e blegtorale ne tregje te pa licensuar dhe nuk paguajne asnje lloj takse dhe gjithashtu dhe keto lloj te ardhurash bejne pjese ne ekonomine informale.

Industria keto vitet e fundit ne Shqiperi duket se e ka litarin ne fyt pasi shume pake sektore te industrise jane ne gjendje pune. Punojne hidrocentralet dhe keto deri ne nje fare mase sepse tani qe eshte dimer nuk ka uje, eshe fabrika e celikut ne Elbasan dhe Uzina e Ferrokromit po ne kete qytet. Gjithashtu eshte nje Fabrike e madhe cimentoje ne Fushe-Kruje e nje ne Vlore. Ekzistojne dhe disa biznese private te tjera me te vogla ne prodhim se ato qe pemenda me lart. Kjo do te thote qe industria eshte ne nje shkalle shume te ulet te zhvillimit. 

Bujqesia gjithashtu nuk eshte ne nivelet e kerkuara, dhe kjo jo si rrjedhoje e mosprodhimit vendas, por si rrjedhoje e politikave te keqija qe ndjek shteti Shqiptar ndaj kesaj lloj ekonomie. Gjithashtu prodhimet vendase shume rralle eksportohen jashte Shqiperise. Mund te flitet per nje eksport te Birra Tirana ne nje mase te caktuar relativisht te vogel dhe disa produkte te tjera ne sasi shume te vogla.

Pra sic duket nga keto te dhena Ekonomia e Shqiperise eshte akoma dobet pavaresisht se keto kohet e fundit po ndermeren disa nisma ne drejtimin e rritjes se saj, ashtu sic eshte dhe "Shqiperia 1 Euro" e cila nuk ka dale akoma si nje platforme e plote dhe e mirestudiuar, por qe shume njerez si vendas dhe te huaj po e presin kete platforme dhe kushtet qe do ofroje shteti Shqiptar.

----------


## FIERI1

Ne gazeten me te njohur ne Canada "GLOBEANDMAIL" ishte lajmi per shitjen e Kompanise Shqiptare "ARMO" lajmi ishte dhene nga "Genc Ruli" ne Athine.

----------


## no name

Gazeta Zeri i popullit

Autori i Lajmit: 
G.B.
Tirane- Zhdoganimet e cigareve gjatë 2 muajve të parë të vitit 2007 shënuan vlerën e 385 tonëve, sipas burimeve të Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Doganave. Sipas tyre, për periudhën Janar-Shkurt sasia më e madhe është zhdoganuar në doganën e Tiranës rreth 350 ton cigare, e ndjekur nga dogana e Gjirokastrës me 27 ton cigare dhe Pogradeci me 9.5 ton cigare. Duke iu referuar statistikave doganore për 2 mujorin, gjatë 2006-ës u importuan 600 tonë cigare, që do të thotë një rënie prej 215 tonë ose rreth 30% të importit të cigareve në krahasim 2007-ën. Kjo është një rënie e konsiderueshëm, duke pasur parasysh që rritja vjetore e importit të cigareve në 2006-ën, në krahasim me 2005-ën ishte 200 tonë ose më shumë se 40%. Duke llogaritur që një ton cigare e konvertuar në vlerë është 56 mijë dollarë, arrihet në përfundimin se në 2 mujorin që kaloi, në vend kanë hyrë 14 milion dollarë ose 12 milionë paketa më pak nga produkti i dëmshëm për shëndetin.
Kurse për buxhetin e shtetit kjo do të thotë 478 milion lekë më pak, nga mosarkëtimi i akcizës së llogaritur për zhdoganimin e cigareve, që është një vlerë e konsiderueshme, që duhet rikuperuar në muajt e ardhshëm.

Qeveria nxjerr pretekse për të penguar privatizimin e ALBTELEKOM

Tirane- Kërkesat që qeveria shqiptare i ka vënë për plotësim kompanisë turke Calik për ALBTELEKOM janë pjesë dhe detyrim i kontratës të cilën ajo e ka pranuar. Në këtë kuptim qeveria vazhdon të pengojë këtë privatizim të rëndësishëm të kryer nga qeveria socialiste dhe aq shumë të atakuar prej përfaqësuesve aktuale të saj gjatë kohës që ishin në opozitë. Sipas ministrit të Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Genc Ruli, qeveria shqiptare ende është në pritje që "firma turke "Çalik Enerji" të plotësojë kushtet e kontratës, sidomos ato, që për ne janë të panegociueshme". Në një prononcim për mediat, ai ka specifikuar se kushtet e panegociueshme për qeverinë shqiptare janë paraqitja e një konsorciumi me pjesëmarrjen e një kompanie me përvojë në fushën e telekomunikacioneve së bashku me "Çalik Enerji", si dhe atë për shërbimin roaming, që do të përdoret për operatorin e tretë të telefonisë celulare, "Eagle Mobile", në pronësi të Albtelekomit. Gjithashtu, Ruli ka deklaruar dje se dy operatorët aktualë celularë në tregun shqiptar nuk do të hasin në konkurrentë, derisa të realizohet shitja e 76 për qind të aksioneve të kompanisë Albtelekom. Qeveria shqiptare vazhdon t'i përmbahet çmimit prej 120 milionë eurosh për këtë paketë kontrolluese, që është vendosur tashmë midis palës shqiptare dhe asaj turke. Por, mbetet ende që "Çalik" të paraqesë ekzistencën zyrtarisht të një konsorciumi midis kësaj kompanie dhe një firme të fuqishme, me përvojë në fushën e telekomunikacioneve. Më parë, "Çalik" kishte deklaruar se ajo ishte ortake në gjigandin "Turk Telekom", që ka 20 milionë abonentë në Turqi. Por, me ardhjen e qeverisë Berisha në pushtet, "Çalikut" i është kërkuar prova zyrtare e ekzistencës së një subjekti të tillë, madje duke e cilësuar këtë si një kusht të padiskutueshëm për ratifikimin e kontratës midis dy palëve. Ministri i Ekonomisë, Tregtisë dhe Energjetikës, Genc Ruli, tha, gjithashtu dje për median se nga ana e dikasterit që ai drejton i është kërkuar kohët e fundit Entit Rregullator të Telekomunikacioneve shtyrja për një vit e hyrjes në treg të kompanisë së tretë të telefonisë celulare në vend. "Shtyrja e futjes në treg të "Eagle Mobile" lidhet me veçantinë e investigimit, që iu bë privatizimit të kompanisë Albtelekom me kompaninë "Çalik Enerji", tha ai. Duke shtuar se u kërkua nga ERT që të shtyjë një vit tjetër hyrjen në treg të kompanisë së tretë celulare, me qëllim që kjo të ndodhë pas privatizimit të Albtelekomit.

AMBO: Ndërtimi i naftësjellësit 
do të fillojë në maj 2007

Tirane- Do të fillojë në prill ose në maj të këtij viti linja e tubit naftësjellës që lidh Shqipërinë me Bullgarinë dhe Maqedoninë. Sipas medias Bullgare, deklarata është bërë nga presidenti i kompanisë të firmës projektuese AMBO. Naftësjellësi do të kalojë nga Bourgas i Bullgarisë dhe do të arrijë nëpërmjet Maqedonisë në Vlorë dhe do të zgjidhë furnizimin e vendit tonë me karburant. Ndërkohë, mësohet se kompania AMBO, po vazhdon aktualisht bisedimet me inxhinierët dhe kompanitë e interesuara për tu përfshirë në këtë projekt rajonal të rëndësisë së veçantë për ekonominë Shqiptare. Qeveria shqiptare, ajo Maqedone bashkë me qeverinë Bullgare kanë firmosur, në fund të Janarit të këtij viti, një marrëveshje për naftësjellësin dhe pritet ndërkohë që parlamentet e të treja vendeve ta miratojnë këtë marrëveshje shumë shpejt. Linja e tubit të naftësjellësit që do të lidhë Shqipërinë me Bullgarinë do të jetë i gjatë 900 km dhe do të kushtojë 1.8 bilion dollarë. Sipas parashikimeve të specialistëve në projekt, naftësjellësi do të fillojë funksionimin nga fundi i vitit 2010 ose nga fillimi i 2011 dhe parashikohet që Bullgaria do të fitojë rreth 60 milion dollarë në vit nga shfrytëzimi i kësaj linje. Mësohet nga media bullgare se, kompania AMBO, projektuese e naftësjellësit prej 900 km, ende nuk ka firmosur të gjitha kontratat me kompanitë e naftës, por konfirmohet interesimi i disa pronarëve të mëdhenj në këtë treg.

----------


## no name

Gazeta Zeri i popullit

Autori i Lajmit: 
Mo.Ro.
Tiranë- Zëdhënësja e qeverisë dhe njëherësh edhe ministrja e Integrimit ka bërë pasqyrën e premtuar të transparencës edhe për këtë javë. Majlinda Bregu ka nisur konferencën me shifra, të gjitha të mbledhura nga raportet e huaja, sidomos lidhur me nivelin e informalitetit në ekonominë shqiptare. Në fakt edhe angazhimi për të lexuar raportet e huaja, llogaritet si një masë në luftën ndaj këtij fenomeni nga ana e qeverisë. Përndryshe, zëdhënësja nuk do të dilte edhe pas 18 muajsh qeverisje për të deklaruar shifra të rritura të informalitetit në ekonomi, edhe pse një prej premtimeve të Berishës ka qenë pikërisht zhdukja e kësaj dukurie. Pas kaq kohe qeverisje, informaliteti vjen i rritur, kurse qeveria vazhdon të përbetohet për luftë ndaj tij, të cilën duket hapur se e bën në mënyrë tejet selektive.

Standarti i ministres së 
Integrimit :e lashte:  kemi me pronarin

Është tjetër marrëdhënia nëpërmjet qeverisë dhe tatim- paguesve, dhe është një marrëdhënie tjetër, krejtësisht e respektueshme, ndërmjet qeverisë dhe atyre që punojnë në këta tatimpagues. Sikurse mund tju them, për ta sqaruar më mirë, që është marrëdhënie tjetër ajo ndërmjet gazetarit dhe marrëdhënie tjetër ndërmjet qeverisë dhe pronarit

Tiranë- Askush nuk e ka kuptuar më saktë dhe shpjeguar më qartë deri më tani sesa vetë zëdhënësja e qeverisë, dhunën ndaj mediat që prej kohësh po ushtron qeveria. Majlinda Bregu është ofruar të sjellë edhe shembuj më të qartë në konferencën e saj të përjavshme, ku ka marrë përsipër të sqarojë cështjet më të debatuara të javës. "Është tjetër marrëdhënia nëpërmjet qeverisë dhe tatim- paguesve, dhe është një marrëdhënie tjetër, krejtësisht e respektueshme, ndërmjet qeverisë dhe atyre që punojnë në këta tatimpagues. Sikurse mund tju them, për ta sqaruar më mirë, që është marrëdhënie tjetër ajo ndërmjet gazetarit dhe marrëdhënie tjetër ndërmjet qeverisë dhe pronarit". Ky është standarti i ministres së Integrimit për vlerësimin e mardhënieve të qeverisë dhe sulmet që nuk duhet të konsiderohen si sulme sepse ato kanë në shenjestër pronarin dhe jo punonjësit. Për këtë arsye, Bregu e ka quajtur të nevojshme t'u kërkojë drejtpërdrejt përfaqësuesve të mediave bashkëpunimin e tyre. Ky konsiston në atë që ajo e cilësoi si "ngatërrim të mardhënieve", me qëllimin për të mos denoncuar dhunën e ushtruar nga qeveria, e cila nga zëdhënësja e qeverisë është quajtuar "vendosmëria e qeverisë për të luftuar informalitetin". Me një sulm skiftëreshe, Bregu ka marrë përsipër të sqarojë mediat se qeveria e ka me pronarin, duke treguar në këtë mënyrë se edhe zgjedhjet selektive të kësaj qeverie për kontrolle financiare, të cilat nuk i ka pranuar megjithatë se janë të tilla.

Bregu zbut termat

Tiranë- Zëdhënësja e qeverisë, Majlinda Bregu ka gjetur gjatë konferencës së djeshme terma më të zbutura për dhunën dhe sulmet e qeverisë ndaj biznesit apo mediave. Madje nuk ka pranuar nga mediat as përdorimin e termit "kontrolle financiare", duke u përpjekur që të zbusë edhe këtë, thjesht duke përdorur ca shifra që nuk ishin nxjerrë as nga institucionet shqiptare, por nga raporte të huaja. As që mund të merret me mend se cfarë do të na thotë Bregu kur të fillojnë të funksionojnë strukturat që ajo ka premtuar dje, në dispozicion të denoncimit të shkeljeve, apo të shqyrtimit të ekonomisë së pavrojtuar në vitet e mëparshme. Me siguri që edhe atëherë zëdhënësja do të deklarojë se qeveria vazhdon ta ketë me pronarin.

E perjavshmja Bregu, 
sa (jo) transparente!

Tiranë- Në prezantimin e saj të parë në një konferencë për shtyp, zëdhënësja siguroi një takim të përjavshëm përmes të cilit do të bënte transparente vendime të qeverisë, apo debatet e javës. Bregu tentoi të sillte gjoja transparencën që nuk ka qenë aspak e tillë, as në javën e parë dhe as në javën e dytë të saj. Sepse nëse do të kishte qenë e tillë do të kishte shumë për të folur për projektligje tërësisht antiligjore të qeverisë, sic ishte ai i ndryshimeve në ligjin për regjistrimin e pasurisë së paluajtshme që mori votat e shumicës. Në rradhë pas tij edhe të tjera nisma antiligjore, si ai i ligjeve ndaj biznesit që tentojnë dhunën dhe represivitetin ndaj kësaj kategorie, nisma të cilat bënë debatin dhe denoncimin e shkeljeve të ligjeve.

----------


## Gerrard

*Per dite do sillen lajme rreth ecurise se Bizneseve dhe Ekonomise ne Shqiperi.

Ketu mund te hidhni lajme nga Biznesi dhe Ekonomia ne Shqiperi.

Ju Lutem Mund Te Sillni Lajme Vetem Per Biznesin Dhe Ekonomine e Shqiperis.

Trendafili*

----------

